# Which company for Lowering Springs?



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a place in or around Glasgow that can fit some lowering springs to my 1 series? It's obviously important to get right and i'm struggling to find anyone who advertise they do such work specifically>?

thanks in advance.:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

pm sent :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

if whoever prism suggests doesnt work out, i had mine done at drivers in glasgow before, it was a tad dearer but they do good work :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm wi Mick; Drivers are very good, had work done there myself.
They do, tho, charge like a rhino wi it's baws on fire:doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Drivers if in Glasgow wouldnt go anywere else.

Or Pro Grip in Bonnybridge for fitting and amazing wheel alignment and camber and everything steering related.


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

i can fit them, qualified mechanic,


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.rwweavers.com/
Or is you want a wee drive
http://www.bmwccscotland.co.uk/bmmotors/


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

pete330 said:


> http://www.rwweavers.com/
> Or is you want a wee drive
> http://www.bmwccscotland.co.uk/bmmotors/


Davy at BM Motors is great.

I have taken my E46 and E39 to him for the last 5 years.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Another vote for rw weaver. They have looked after all my bm's

I used drivers years ago, and after I caught them red handed using my car - booting it actually, I have never went back.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

GI Motorsport Ltd
01563 530353

www.gimotorsport.co.uk

Mention me for a good price:thumb:

It's in Killie though.

Watch out for a detail on his Scoob coming soon


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

There is a place called Independent BMW based close to Ibrox.

I have never been there, but remember meeting the owner at a BMW meeting.

Some chap on BMWland went there recently and was very happy with the service he received.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I asked them for a price on an oil and filter change, i nearly passed out, £150 Excluding vat!!! The dealership is only £135


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I asked them for a price on an oil and filter change, i nearly passed out, £150 Excluding vat!!! The dealership is only £135


was that a service due ?

I have an oil service due very very soon


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I asked them for a price on an oil and filter change, i nearly passed out, £150 Excluding vat!!! The dealership is only £135


An oil service from dealer for £135 I doubt that very much mate,most dealers oil is around £15 a ltr

My e92 325d oil service was over £200,that was cheapest


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> was that a service due ?
> 
> I have an oil service due very very soon


yeh it was mate.



pete330 said:


> An oil service from dealer for £135 I doubt that very much mate,most dealers oil is around £15 a ltr
> 
> My e92 325d oil service was over £200,that was cheapest


Pete my cars over 4 old so qualifys for a discount from the stealers Douglas park quoted that twice once when i called two weeks ago and on Tuesday when i call'd again. :thumb: my car takes 8.5 litres of oil i can get 10 litres of Millers XF LL04 fully synth 5w30 for £50 oil filter £8 but i wouldnt get a stamp in the book for it but then i know it would have been done and done properly.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

How much should it cost to get a set of lowering springs fitted?

If my spring ever arrive then I'll be looking around to find somewhere to fit them.

My local independant garage where I get my servicing done has quoted £100, is this reasonable?

Obviously after that I will need to take it to ProGrip to get the geometry spot on.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Adam D said:


> There is a place called Independent BMW based close to Ibrox.
> 
> I have never been there, but remember meeting the owner at a BMW meeting.
> 
> Some chap on BMWland went there recently and was very happy with the service he received.


I've actually used him a fair bit in the past and he's quite good.

The reason I say 'quite' is because they are called 'BMW CAR SPECIALISTS' yet he didn't know what a clutch delay valve was.... as i wanted it replace with my modified one.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> How much should it cost to get a set of lowering springs fitted?
> 
> If my spring ever arrive then I'll be looking around to find somewhere to fit them.
> 
> ...


I've been quoted £76 + vat at GI Motorsport Ltd that Spitfire recommended.

I'm looking to get a fair few quotes tho before making my decision.


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

£100 sounds about right mate.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

try armstrong motor engineers in Baltic street. 

great service and Adam and Steven know their stuff

does help their good garage scheme approved too 

give adam a bell on 07540378369


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I've been quoted £76 + vat at GI Motorsport Ltd that Spitfire recommended.
> 
> I'm looking to get a fair few quotes tho before making my decision.


That's a pretty good price to be honest.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Adam D said:


> That's a pretty good price to be honest.


He's a damn good mechanic too.:thumb:


----------

